# I think I f*cked up....



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

...What's all this IU b*llocks anyway?

Did my first IGF jab jesterday - tricep.

I've got some of those long, skinny Inukin needles with a short nib on the end. I wanted 50ius. So I pulled out to get the 50 iu's in...I think. So when I went to do that today, it meant I had no more IGF left in my vial. What's the score? Have I jabbed 10x the amount I meant to or something? If you want 50iu's, how much do you actually draw? To what marker?

Mate, steroids are f*cking primitive. I can't wait for the future and laser DNA-manipulisers and all that Jurrasic-Star-Wars-Park-sh*t!

:rolleye11


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

how many MCG of igf was in the vial originally?


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

....Mcg's?

Ah f*ck, think I see where I've gone wrong.

I meant to do 50 Mcgs, not IU's, right? And I've gone and shot half a mil in my arm. Hmmm.... 

It's the Muscle Research 1mg/ml. My arm hasn't fallen off yet....but my intestine's doubled in length over night! :rolleye11

That's what I've done wrong, yeah? So how do I get 50mcgs on the insulin needle?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

how many mcg/iu??

depend show much AA u used to mix it with!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

1mg/ml....1000mcgs/ml

They are 1ml vials.

I just shot it straight, and did the gear in my quad (Sci-Tech Test/Deca)


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

Timmy Smooth said:


> I've got some of those long, skinny Inukin needles with a short nib on the end. I wanted 50ius. So I pulled out to get the 50 iu's in...I think. So when I went to do that today, it meant I had no more IGF left in my vial. What's the score? Have I jabbed 10x the amount I meant to or something?


You have unfortunately jabbed 500mcg in one go, which is how much I use in 2 weeks.

If its 1mg/ml

1iu = 10mcg

5iu = 50mcg

50iu = 500mcg


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

fook me mate! bit stupid! Should have researched a little more before jabbing! Atleast you've realised you have f()cked up!.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Sorry but......haaaaa haaaaaaa

Woh man, you just did 10 days worth and spent half your money in on shot.

I do anywhere from the third little line 60mcg to the 4th little line, 80 mcg.

Looks like you did 500mcg

Here is my take on using too much.

The most receptors the body has is in the intestines, if you site jab the muscles you trained they are sensitive or receptive to IGF-1, any excess will float around in the body and attach to where ever they feel like attaching.

So, i am thinking excess of this would give GH gut easier although this is just a gut (pardon the pun) feeling.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

tkd said:


> You have unfortunately jabbed 500mcg in one go, which is how much I use in 2 weeks.


Heh - at these Ronne-doses I'll be ready for Olympia in no time! 

Actually, Luke, I had indeed researched my IGF cycle prior to buying it - months ago - just in such a rush with my new job I went with my 'gut' instinct on the markers. I'll blame it on my girlfriend anyhows - she works with all these funny units and should have forewarned me! 

Never mind, I still have 2 1/2ml left, so still get a good cycle out. A day's abuse won't do any serious damage, I doubt, just glad it wasn't proper Insulin I was shooting - they'd have been feeding my McFlurries on an intraveanous drip!

Thanks for the convertors, TKD.

Safe!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Oh, and who repped me for this act of LR3-retardedness?! 

First one in months and it's for damaging myself! It's discraceful that I have to earn respect in this manner. Sadists!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

That is quite the front-load


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

How was the pump? 

Im surprised that dosage in one go for a noob to IGF that it didnt make you feel ill.

Did you shoot it over both your triceps? 250mcgs per tricep?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Dude! lmao! thats 1 expensive mistake! next time research more b4 using a compound dude! man thats classic!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

suprised u didnt go abit hypo to be honest


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I bet the vains are poppin out today


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

how are you feeling today bigman?


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Paul Govier said:


> How was the pump?
> 
> Im surprised that dosage in one go for a noob to IGF that it didnt make you feel ill.
> 
> Did you shoot it over both your triceps? 250mcgs per tricep?


Heh, 'pump'. 

To be honest, if I did feel ill that day, it felt negligiable. I think maybe my bowel movements may have been a bit supercharged, but nothing I'd have paid attention to on a normal day.

Yeah, all 500mcgs in my left tricep, hasn't left a mark.



DB said:


> suprised u didnt go abit hypo to be honest


 Yeah, not exactly sure what the side effects are supposed to be with a single large dose of IGF. Just lucky I didn't do the same sort of overdose on Insulin...probably would have died somewhere along the Northern Line!

I'd also like to re-affirm, that this happened by accident, not through naievity. Enough of you know me on here long enough to know that I'm not someone that just buys a bag of "Magic Beans" off some guy in the gym and just necks them with no prior research, etc. I'd looked into IGF for months prior to buying it; this was simply a case of being in a rush to get to work and making a silly error - no different that if I had had rushing in my car, hadn't bothered looking left, and pulled out into another vehicle. Yes, both could have had serious results, but I didn't get there by being rash and ill-informed.

Also, here's an interesting qoute by L. Rea in Chemical Muscle Enhancement:



> "The reader should note that IGF-1 has been used clinically on children at doseages of over 3-7mg daily. That is 3,000-7,000mcg a day! No negative side effects were recorded, though none were expected... of course. The point being is that 40-100mcg of IGF-1 used by athletes is most likely insufficient, yet very expensive. However, the results some individuals realized through IGF-1 use are amazing."


Thanks for your comments.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey that little info is interesting.

Hey timmy dont feel bad, my first bottle I didnt get the dosing down and used twice as much as I was supposed to. I have poor math skills

Aftershock kidds me to this day and I let him, so dont feel bad.


----------



## mikai (Dec 10, 2006)

sorry thats funny as i was crying with laughter reading this thread im gonna make sure i take alot of time reading up on IFG..!

But i feel sorry for you on the cash front tho..!


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Timmy,

after this little oversight, never, ever, ever consider using anything really dosage critical like DNP. Not that anyone in thier right mind would use it but it does'nt bear thinking about if the dosage administered was ten times too high. EEK. :rip:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nine Pack said:


> Timmy,
> 
> after this little oversight, never, ever, ever consider using anything really dosage critical like DNP. Not that anyone in thier right mind would use it but it does'nt bear thinking about if the dosage administered was ten times too high. EEK. :rip:


Yah, and insulin too:axe: mg:


----------

